# Glock 37 45 GAP



## JAZ (May 30, 2009)

I see that Bud's has these on closeout for $379. --My question is do you think the 45 GAP is a dead cal. or is this a great deal on a great gun?


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

iv seen it everywhere iv seen .45ACP ammo for the same or about the same price, even walmart!! its just one of those things where its kinda up to you, id buy it and sell it and make some money if i were you lol

knox c.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

knoxrocks222 said:


> iv seen it everywhere iv seen .45ACP ammo for the same or about the same price, even walmart!! its just one of those things where its kinda up to you, id buy it and sell it and make some money if i were you lol
> 
> knox c.


I've personally only seen 45GAP ammo a handful of times over the past couple years. I surely would never buy one unless I had extra cash laying around, wanted to add to some sort of a collection, and was also planning on buying ammo in bulk somewhere.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Don't see much 45 GAP ammo....hard to come by from what I hear among my friends that shoot


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i took a picture of the guy behind the counter at or local wally world holding a box in each hand lol ill upload it later for yall, west tennessee must have alot more .45 GAP owners than most states


----------

